# WTS AR-15 Lower, Etc...



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

I would like to sell all of this together. All parts are brand new. Items are in West Jordan, Utah. $200.00 for all. You can text me @ 435-669-2137.

*L.A.R. Grizzly Stripped Lower Receiver
*Stag Arms Lower Parts Kit
*4 PMAG 30 Round Magazines (3 Black, 1 Tan)


----------



## legacy (Sep 30, 2007)

Sold!


----------

